
Cosmography of the Local Void: 3D depiction of galactic density data - programd
https://player.vimeo.com/video/326346346
======
programd
Here's the link to the original paper, which focuses on mapping a vast empty
region of the universe right next to our galaxy:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.08329](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.08329)

The video is a great example of how to present complex volumetric data, and
probably of interest to the data scientists on HN.

